# (Kine) Exakta question



## Jademan (May 27, 2018)

Hello there 

I have this camera which is 1945-1949

I heard there is a rare sub-variant with a 1/200s speed (instead of 1/250s)
Is this one rare and if so, does this rarity have a monetary value? 

Thanks for your answers


----------



## john.margetts (May 27, 2018)

I don't understand your question. The camera you have illustrated clearly has both 1/200 & 1/250 seconds on the fast speed dial.

Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (May 27, 2018)

Ihagee Price Guide: estimate a camera value

Perhaps: Ihagee: Kine Exacta I (square viewfinder) (after war edition) Price Guide: estimate a camera value


----------



## john.margetts (May 27, 2018)

I have always found the Colectiblend site prices to be way off what I either end up paying or getting - actual prices tend to be lower.

Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (May 27, 2018)

john.margetts said:


> I have always found the Colectiblend site prices to be way off what I either end up paying or getting - actual prices tend to be lower.
> 
> Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk



Seems a bit high to me, too, but at least it gives an outside price. Next step I would take if it were my camera would be to check sold listings on ebay.

But it's not my camera and I don't feel like it's my job to do all the research for someone else. I gave a starting point and my work here is done


----------



## Derrel (May 27, 2018)

Many people secretly hope an old camera will be very valuable. Of course, the actual selling price depends on the buyer. And as we saw here on TPF a rather short time ago, _deceptive auction descriptions_  on eBay for old cameras and photo gear can sometimes lead buyers astray, and make them willing to pay ungodly and outrageous prices for run of the mill, regular, old equipment.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jun 3, 2018)

Some of my relatives imagine that my collection might be worth a lot of money.    On paper, I suppose it is.   But as investments, they're a terrible idea.   For whatever reason, camera collectors generally don't seem to be as inclined to drive up and support the kinds of prices that collectors of other things are willing to support.

And that's fine with me.   My pleasure in my cameras are not based in their scarcity or their market prices.


----------



## vin88 (Jan 1, 2019)

I think;   the valuable exacta's are pre war.     vin


----------



## compur (Jan 1, 2019)

I think this thread is pre-war.


----------

